# substitute for turnips



## tolovemercy (Apr 9, 2007)

is there another vegetable that could replace the turnips in this recipe? tia!


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

It won't be the same, but any potato should work.


----------



## hollycat (Aug 13, 2008)

parsnips or fennel root, or i really think you could leave it out. looks good tho!


----------



## 425lisamarie (Mar 4, 2005)

I would say any root veggies are interchangable...I mean maybe not exactly the same but a good sub


----------



## GreenSmoothie mama (Aug 28, 2008)

Rutabaga is a perfect substitute, and parsnip is a good replacement.

You might also try yellow beet. Or jicama after things have cooked.


----------



## Marissa88 (Aug 25, 2008)

All of these suggestions would work! That dish looks delicious.. It probably doesn't help that I'm sitting at work and and so hungry.. I can't wait to go home and eat..


----------



## tolovemercy (Apr 9, 2007)

thanks, ladies! i was looking for a substitute because DH was being a wimp about trying turnips because he "doesn't think he likes them"







. i used two parsnips instead, and it was *delicious*. highly recommended recipe!







:


----------

